# Fattie Q-view



## lownslow (Jul 2, 2008)

This was from a multi-meat smoke that I posted here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18629

Seboke suggested that I post the fattie pics here, so here they are (eggs, criminy mushrooms-chopped and browned first, scalions, chives, jalapeno, chedar, red bell, cilantro and bacon):


----------



## cbucher (Jul 2, 2008)

good looking fattie


----------



## erain (Jul 2, 2008)

great lookin fattie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick (Jul 2, 2008)

*LOWnSLOW, It don't get any more professional looking than that. Awesome job! ^5*


----------



## lownslow (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks, its only my second fatty


----------



## gobbledot (Jul 2, 2008)

Lownslow man all I can say is Great lookin Fatty.. I am going to have to try one this weekend.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 2, 2008)

Pushing the envelope on fatties......


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 2, 2008)

Great fatty bet it tasted good!!


----------



## ronp (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice job, Great actullaly. Points to Ya. Great wrap job!


----------



## fishawn (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW.......Very nice, how did it taste?.....That is one of the best looking FATTY Q-VIEWS I have seen. Points to you!


----------



## lownslow (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the support and points
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  

Fishawn- it was great, I wouldn't change a thing.  The only problem I ran into of course is that I only made one.

I just rolled another fatty that will put this one to shame (I hope).  Can't wait to throw it in the smoker.  Qview for sure on this next one.


----------



## seboke (Jul 4, 2008)

Dude, that is definitely one of the best fatty q-view s I have seen.  Points from me too!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

Great work, LS.  Work of art but edible.


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 4, 2008)

lownslow;  that is the best looking phote of a fattie I have seen to date.  Now we may have different tastes on what to put in them;  but yours is the real deal and a winner.   Semper Fi  and Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 4, 2008)

Points all around, Excellent looking fatty!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW!  Ditto on what everyone else has said - the thin walls, the super stuffed *stuff*...   total inspiration all around...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's what we all want to do.... nice job!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 4, 2008)

sweet ditto too points too


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Great Pics!


----------



## lownslow (Jul 6, 2008)

for those of you who liked this fatty, check out the one I did next
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=19668


----------

